# shooting at a synagogue in Pittsburgh this morning



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Shots were exchanged with the SWAT team and three officers reportedly were hit.



> Pittsburgh police confirmed multiple casualties, at least three officers shot and a suspect in custody following an active shooting at a synagogue Saturday.


https://www.foxnews.com/us/pittsbur...hooter-at-synagogue-multiple-victims-reported


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well lets see how long it takes before the MSM spins this as Trumps fault.
PA governor Wolf is already lining up to start pushing gun control again.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Gun Control Is Using Two Hands


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Well lets see how long it takes before the MSM spins this as Trumps fault.
> PA governor Wolf is already lining up to start pushing gun control again.


of course - without even knowing the details .....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

shooter IDed doesn't sound Muslim - Bowers is the last name - definitely went after the Jews from a few reports .....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, you don't have to take a camel to the prom to qualify as an enemy of The Jewish Nation.

I dated a Jewish girl in college, one of the loves of my life, and "the one that got away." Her Dad was a graduate of The Yeshiva University, and I learned a lot about their religion and their beliefs.

I never understood the hate. Truth be told, I dislike Jehovah Witnesses more than Jews. And once again, Ted Kennedy's car has killed more people than the dedicated Jewish population that attend temple every Sabbath.

Did you guys know that many Jews work in place of Christians during Christmas so that they may have more time with their families? When was the last time you heard of one religion supporting another with real elbow grease? Fact is, my diet is cleaner than theirs, and I often wonder if it dates back to that girl...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some how the DNC will make this out to be a Trump supporter and the public will fall for it. When of course we know that the Liberal really hate the Jewish people.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

LatestI’ve seen is that this guy hated Trump as much as he hated Jews. Check out the “Geller Report” for pics of this guy and some of his online posts.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> LatestI've seen is that this guy hated Trump as much as he hated Jews. Check out the "Geller Report" for pics of this guy and some of his online posts.


 The face of the DNC.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Well, you don't have to take a camel to the prom to qualify as an enemy of The Jewish Nation.
> 
> I dated a Jewish girl in college, one of the loves of my life, and "the one that got away." Her Dad was a graduate of The Yeshiva University, and I learned a lot about their religion and their beliefs.
> 
> ...


The Jews are making $$$, that's why. I can go on, but they were taught by Christ on how to make $$
They didn't listen to all of it, only what they wanted to hear though....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> The Jews are making $$$, that's why. I can go on, but they were taught by Christ on how to make $$
> They didn't listen to all of it, only what they wanted to hear though....


Well, you could say the same thing about most American financiers and all Arab sheiks who pump oil. Heck, for 30 years I was a credit manager and made sure my boss stayed wealthy.

It's not "the money." It's "the love of money." While it is my Sabbath, too, I took some money a girl owed me for her boy friend's knife. So I'm going to hell, right?

(BTW, my wife is our bookkeeper, and all the cash is on her table, every nickel. I don't love money. But show me a custom knife...)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I simply do not understand a lot of shit that goes down in this world...

(So Slippy safely unloads 2 of his prize 1911 precision pistols and cracks open a new bottle of Kentucky Straight Bourbon whisky and pours 3 fingers around a nice round cube of ice; thus allowing the Bourbon to "marinate on the ice" while he cleans his pistols..."The World has Indeed Done Gone Crazy) lain:


Time to watch the NASCAR Truck race and get ready for some college football...


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Anyone saved by the grace of God and the blood of Christ has been spiritually adopted into the bloodline of Israel. Any professing christian who hates the Jews is not a believer.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Time to watch the NASCAR Truck race and get ready for some college football...


Slippy.

Ive just spent a week here in Canada and watched some "football"
NFL vs College. 
College was a LOT more fun to watch

I didn't catch NASCAR but I did watch some quad bike racing, some fishing show, some bow hunting and even bought two or three prepper magazines. You guys do not realise how free you all are!

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just like any other nut that shoots up a Church or Synagogue. Funny how these wackados avoid Mosques.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Just like any other nut that shoots up a Church or Synagogue. Funny how these wackados avoid Mosques.


Ya' know, now that you mention it, the Bloods and the Cripps never shot up a Hells Angels Labor Day ride. Gee, I wonder why the odd similarity?

Laugh if you want to, but the cafe' where we get over-caffeinated is shaped like an "L." If I sit with my back to the wall in the lower "L" section, I can see all three exits. My friends drop by, and every once in a while, a Joe Citizen type will drop by with his computer and do some work. We have to notify him that there's only one outlet in the cafe' (we had teenager problems, so they covered all the outlets, but one) however we have seven cameras. We welcome him to the "bad boy area" and every one has a laugh.

But some people seek us out. There's an old Canadian, just turned 90, and he has some Spinal Stenosis issues, I always get him a some of the rare chairs with the rounded, smooth backs. For the same strange reason, he feels safer among us. I just can't put my finger on why we never have any problems back there...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

fangfarrier said:


> Slippy.
> 
> Ive just spent a week here in Canada and watched some "football"
> NFL vs College.
> ...


Thank you Sir, and you are correct. Most sheeple in the US (and Canada) have no idea how FREE we are compared to the rest of the world.

The damn shame is that I am old enough to remember a much FREE-ER time in this once Great Republic Experiment referred to as The United States of America.

I long for the day that I can lock my gates to Slippy Lodge and never see anyone else in the world except for Mrs S. unless I WANT (not NEED) to...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I was happy to hear the president's response to the gun control question:


> "This is a case where, if they had an armed guard inside, they might have been able to stop him immediately," Trump said. "Maybe there would have been nobody killed, except for him, frankly. So it's a very, very - a very difficult situation."


And this:


> "This has little to do with it. If they had protection inside the results would have been far better. This is a dispute that will always exist I suspect. But if they had some kind of protection inside the temple, maybe it could have been a much different situation. But they didn't and he was able to do things that unfortunately he shouldn't have been able to do," Trump said.


Finally a president who realizes that evil can't be controlled, but must be confronted and destroyed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Advice to the youngsters; LISTEN TO @Kauboy

Evil cannot be controlled (regulated), but must be confronted and destroyed.

This, I shit you not.



Kauboy said:


> I was happy to hear the president's response to the gun control question:
> 
> And this:
> 
> Finally a president who realizes that evil can't be controlled, but must be confronted and destroyed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Makes you wonder.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As of today, the evil news media spends more time on the idiot who sent FAKE bombs to demonrats and very little time on the EVIL murderer who killed unarmed people in a Pittsburgh Synagogue. Amazing and yet predictable...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> As of today, the evil news media spends more time on the idiot who sent FAKE bombs to demonrats and very little time on the EVIL murderer who killed unarmed people in a Pittsburgh Synagogue. Amazing and yet predictable...


Same here in Houston. One little blurb about those poor people in Pittsburg, then the obligatory gun control sentence and on to *"THE MEGA BOMBER"*!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh where all gonna die!!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The"news" is more worried about making democrats and itself look like victims of Trump to deflect all criticism. The fake bombs do that best. The Pittsburgh murder hated Trump so that is not helpful plus they really do not give a rats behind about how many people in a Synagogue were slaughtered. I do know a few people that attend that Synagogue.


----------

